# Public buses on Al Reem Island



## AlexDhabi

Great news!
Starting from 5th April 2013 there are now two bus routes operating on Al Reem Island. 
It is now possible to get to Marina Mall by bus for 2 Dirhams from Sun and Sky Towers.
Route numbers are 7 and 63, operating from 5:00 am to 1:00 am.
See DoT - Ojra Fare System for more details.


----------



## klassikrok

Do we have confirmation that these buses are up and running? Has anyone from Reem used them yet? Thank you.

Also, I was on Airport Road waiting for a 52 bus and saw a sign stating that there are new bus services as of the 5th: "bus 10" to Mina," bus 63 to the suburbs," and an "R" bus connecting Reem with Zayed Sports Center. Any news on when that might come to fruition?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Yes the buses have been running on Al Reem Island since last Friday morning. It is not a rumour - I have been watching them. People are using them. This is great news for visitors and non-drivers alike.


----------



## dzey

yup - i confirm, i've seen these buses as well from my window - haven't used them yet tho
and there is a free bus shuttle from marina square to al wahda mall


----------



## AlexDhabi

By the way, I have used them and at off-peak times it takes about an hour from Sun&Sky Towers to Marina Mall (via Abu Dhabi Mall).


----------

